# 2 birds are better than 1 bird?



## Velvokay

Is having two birds better than one? I dont really care for the noise level i just think mine is a bit lonely at times when im all busy. So should i purchase a second one to take care of mine when im gone? I know alot of you have more than one bird. If the are not friendly could they possibly start killing each other? Do i need a second cage? I just want a companion friend to my tiel, tell me your pros and cons for having more than one bird.


----------



## bird brain

I usually say yes, two birds are better than one. The pros are that two birds can interact with each other in a way that we can't interact with them, a human friend is not the same as a bird friend after all. And they can keep each other company all the time rather than only when the human isn't busy. Perhaps the possibility they might want to breed is a con, but to be honest I think it's healthy as long as it's handled properly, so whether that is a con or not I'm not sure.

They may not take to each other, but cockatiels are easy going and most do. Even if they don't it's highly unlikely they would hate each other enough to try to kill each other, just occasional bickering is more likely if they don't become best buds.

I also usually say that yes you would need two cages. Firstly because I wouldn't put them both in together straight away, not only because you will most likely want to quarantine the new one first, but also because you don't know yet how they will react to each other at the start. Also, your first tiel may not fancy sharing its cage with a newcomer.


----------



## roxy culver

I say go for another one, it'll give your current tiel a friend when you aren't around. If you get one of the same sex then you wont have to worry about breeding. Unless you want to breed. Your best bet when you put them together would be to put them both in a new cage so that neither one has any claim to any certain spot and fighting wont insue. They may have little quarrels but tiels normally don't mind other tiels being around. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## C M

Our birds don't get along well face to face, but they get along great and interact a lot being placed in cages next to one another. With social animals like birds I'd say two is way better than one.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

If you can not spend alot of time with your tiel than a second one might be a good companion for your current tiel. Here is a link to help you decide about getting another tiel http://cockatiels.org/ownersandenthusiasts/should_i_get_a_second_cockatiel.htm


----------



## Velvokay

Thanks, im considering buying one from a breeder this time so he/she will be tame.


----------



## dude

That's a really good link spike. I read it too. Because we all know i`m eventually getting Dude a friend too when I find the right one (hopefully I already have. Just waiting for the phone call)

Good link to answer this common question ....


----------

